# Florida Gulf Coast Campgrounds



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Other than Camping on the Gulf and Topsail, 
does anyone know of any campgrounds on the beach around that area in Florida? 
Thanks!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

campntn said:


> Other than Camping on the Gulf and Topsail,
> does anyone know of any campgrounds on the beach around that area in Florida?
> Thanks!


There is St. Andrews State Park, Grayton Beach State Park though I don't think they are on the Gulf but an intercoastal, and St. George Island State Park.

We stayed at St. George Island last summer after Topsail. The campground is just so-so and the beach is still a good walk or bike/drive away from campground. There is NOTHING on the island and the campground is 4 miles from the ranger station. We checked out a day early and went home.

I have heard St. Andrews is nice. Ask jpdm he knows that area well.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Henderson Beach State Park is our favorite. Take a look at it on Google earth. It's fairly small, sites are mostly private, and the concrete path to the expansive beach is a short walk. Also, should you become bored or need to do any kind of shopping at all, it's all across the street from the main entrance. Except for the lack of sewer hook-ups, we actually prefer Henderson over Topsail. PCM


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I will agree with jdpm. Henderson Beach State Park is really nice. The sites there are huge. You will not believe the size of them. But it is like Topsail, you have to book way in advance to get in.

Leon


----------



## baileys crib (Sep 12, 2007)

I just booked at the Navarre Beach Campground. The link is below. It is near Destin, right on the gulf, and it looks OK. I have not been there yet so it is a wait and see.









http://www.navarrebeachcampground.com/

Rates are decent and the people were nice when I made my reservation. If anyone else has been here, please speak up.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

jdpm said:


> Henderson Beach State Park is our favorite. Take a look at it on Google earth. It's fairly small, sites are mostly private, and the concrete path to the expansive beach is a short walk. Also, should you become bored or need to do any kind of shopping at all, it's all across the street from the main entrance. Except for the lack of sewer hook-ups, we actually prefer Henderson over Topsail. PCM


--------------
We haven't stayed at Henderson but have driven through. Looks like a nice place - except for what jdpm said about no sewer hookups. Looks like there are some good suggestions here tho. Hey, can't go too wrong if you're on the gulf









C-


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I liked St. George Island. It was secluded and quiet and the almost nonexistent cellphone service drove my girls nuts.







The water was cold when we went at spring break last year and you could see the sharks in the surf.







---Mike


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

St. George is not Bad, I think we were just done from our 2 week journey and after having such a great time at Topsail, we were just disappointed (and it was raining the whole time). We did see really cute field mice that were adorable while walking to the river. Apparantly they are endangered. But St. George is remote and if that is what you are looking for, then it is good. The water at St George was not nearly as clear as Topsail. It was cloudy and rougher.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

baileys crib said:


> I just booked at the Navarre Beach Campground. The link is below. It is near Destin, right on the gulf, and it looks OK. I have not been there yet so it is a wait and see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


baileys crib- Looks like a nice place. Especialy this time of year in Alaska!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

baileys crib said:


> I just booked at the Navarre Beach Campground. The link is below. It is near Destin, right on the gulf, and it looks OK. I have not been there yet so it is a wait and see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be mindful that the Navarre Beach Campground is NOT on the Gulf, however, it is on the sound. You must travel across the Navarre Beach Causeway Bridge to actually get to Gulf water beaches. Not trying to rain on your moment, but just wanted to point out that the campgrond is not on the Gulf Beaches. pcm

Another State Park campground that has VERY close access to the Gulf beach is St. Joe Peninsula State Park. While it does not campare to the Topsail or Henderson, it does deserve mention. The dunes are probably the best in the state of FL. It is possible to see huge loggerhead turtles just off the shore of the beach. If you are into fishing, it is a popular place to fish. The Gulf waters are not nearly as clear and emerald as the further west parks, but the campgorund is right at the beach front. Also, the park itself is pretty far from anything else. So pack everything! pcm


----------

